# Grouper ID



## TonyBkk (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone help to identify this beautiful Grouper, I think its a Nassau but the guy at the LFS said it wasnt. 

Its in my main custom 200G tank with 80G sump, with lionfish, triggers, moray & puffer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

According to google, there are 99 species in the Epinephelus species of Grouper.You have one of them. However, I agree, it is not E. nassau. The stripe split on the eye, and the Y pattern of the white stripe behind the eye does not match the color stripes of the nassau.


----------

